
Do Code Smells Hamper Novice Programming? - ingve
http://neverworkintheory.org/2016/08/14/novice-smells.html
======
partycoder
There are many approaches to programming.

One approach is to see programming as an obstacle to your goals and as soon as
things seem to be running you proceed to your next task.

Another approach is to see programming as a way to practice and apply your
problem solving skills, and in this mindset you will not be satisfied if a
solution seems to work. You will want at some point to understand why things
are working. And to ease your process of understanding, you will clean up your
code until you are confident you understand it.

